# 1994 serie tv: dal 4 ottobre su Sky Atlantic



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2019)

*1994* è la *serie tv* che chiude la trilogia, partita quattro anni fa con 1992 e diretta da Giuseppe Gagliardi, che racconta la vicenda politica di Tangentopoli e l'ascesa al potere di Silvio Berlusconi. 

Tra i protagonisti ritroveremo *Stefano Accorsi* nel ruolo di Leonardo Notte, Guido Caprino, *Miriam Leone*, Antonio Gerardi che interpreta il magistrato Antonio Di Pietro e Paolo Pierobon nei panni di Silvio Berlusconi.

1994 andrà in onda a partire da *venerdì 4 ottobre 2019*, sul canale *Sky Atlantic* (canale 110 di Sky).

Trailer al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## SoloMVB (3 Ottobre 2019)

Domanda sull'argomento che più ci interessa:qualcuno sa se la Leone "partecipa in modo molto attivo" in questa serie?


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Domanda sull'argomento che più ci interessa:qualcuno sa se la Leone "partecipa in modo molto attivo" in questa serie?


Certo! Non so, però, se avrà un ruolo più marginale stavolta. Vedremo...


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Certo! Non so, però, se avrà un ruolo più marginale stavolta. Vedremo...



Mi sa che non hai capito il mio virgolettato..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Ottobre 2019)

Intendeva se si vedranno tette e culo.

Ma ad aggiornarci su questo ci penserà il fidato [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION].


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intendeva se si vedranno tette e culo.
> 
> Ma ad aggiornarci su questo ci penserà il fidato [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION].


Nelle prime due stagioni si era vista tanta tanta roba  . Mi ricordo Di Pietro riguardo la serie, quando fecero le prime puntate, disse una roba del tipo "_magari ci fosse stato tutto quel sesso all'epoca_"  .

Penso che sarà in linea con le precedenti, forse ancora più "hard". Speriamo!


----------



## fabri47 (3 Ottobre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai capito il mio virgolettato..


Si si, avevo capito, forse mi ero espresso male. Spero che non facciano "maturare" il personaggio di Miriam Leone e farla diventare "seria", quello intendevo io.

A buon intenditor...


----------



## Hellscream (3 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intendeva se si vedranno tette e culo.
> 
> Ma ad aggiornarci su questo ci penserà il fidato [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION].



Sono già pronto


----------



## Raryof (3 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si si, avevo capito, forse mi ero espresso male. Spero che non facciano "maturare" il personaggio di Miriam Leone e farla diventare "seria", quello intendevo io.
> 
> A buon intenditor...



Diventerà seria ma con il classico lato oscuro e "frizzantino"... spero.


----------



## James Watson (4 Ottobre 2019)

Non vedo l'ora, una delle poche serie ad avermi appassionato negli ultimi anni. Sarà forse perché ogni tanto si citano i nostri anni d'oro..


----------



## Stex (4 Ottobre 2019)

non ho mai avuto tempo di vederlo... dovro aggiornarmi


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2019)

Stex ha scritto:


> non ho mai avuto tempo di vederlo... dovro aggiornarmi


Si lascia seguire che è un piacere, per nulla pesante (non pensare alla solita roba documentaristica, anzi è una serie tv modernissima con molti personaggi inventati) e tende per di più ad esaltare gli eccessi di quegli anni, oltre che gli scandali politici. Poi c'è tanta gnocca  .


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2019)

Primi episodi da "introduzione", ma...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vogliamo parlare della scena finale tra Miriam Leone e Stefano Accorsi, con lei che si fa toccare le tette e la patata, roba da codice penale. Poi la donna nuda che spunta dietro e lei che continua a farselo. Capolavoro!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Ottobre 2019)

Finalmente stasera un po' di capezzoli.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finalmente stasera un po' di capezzoli.



Quant'è figa cristo santo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quant'è figa cristo santo...



L'attore di Bosco è tipo l'uomo più fortunato sulla terra... finzione o no, le è sempre addosso con i pantaloni giù. 

E non penso che la leonessa usi delle controfigure.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'attore di Bosco è tipo l'uomo più fortunato sulla terra... finzione o no, le è sempre addosso con i pantaloni giù.
> 
> E non penso che la leonessa usi delle controfigure.



Assolutamente si, sfiorare una così deve essere considerata già un'impresa, figurati starle addosso con i pantaloni calati


----------



## sacchino (19 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *1994* è la *serie tv* che chiude la trilogia, partita quattro anni fa con 1992 e diretta da Giuseppe Gagliardi, che racconta la vicenda politica di Tangentopoli e l'ascesa al potere di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> Tra i protagonisti ritroveremo *Stefano Accorsi* nel ruolo di Leonardo Notte, Guido Caprino, *Miriam Leone*, Antonio Gerardi che interpreta il magistrato Antonio Di Pietro e Paolo Pierobon nei panni di Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> ...



Già visto, l'ultima puntata finisce 4-0 per noi contro il Barcellona ad Atene.


----------

